# Folding with a HD 4870 X2 Fails



## msgclb (May 9, 2009)

My HD 4870 X2 keeps getting the following error:







It's the system listed in System Specs. The video card is stock running the i920 with turbo on (3673 MHz @ 175x21). It's stable both LinX and WCG crunching. I've tried to set it up using the methods listed in both the how to single GPU and the ATI "X2" threads. Any ideas?


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2009)

Two things:

1. You may have to reconfigure your client and select a different packet/work unit size. From the looks of it, your GPU does not like that current WU that you're folding

2. Try a different driver for your GPU (this is known issue for Nvidia cards, not sure about ATI)

3. Make sure your GPU is unlinked (do not X-fire them).


Mmaakk should be able to help you out in a more advanced detail


----------

